# [Ajuda] - Gentoo KDE-4.2.4

## condde

Viva!

Recentemente tentei instalar o KDE-4.2.4 no meu computador. Para tal, segui as seguintes instruções: http://silentcoder.co.za/2008/01/gentookde4-howto-from-first-principles/

No entanto, não consigo realizar qualquer tipo de configuração do referido KDE, já que não consigo encontrar o seu directório. 

Também já executei o comando

# equery list kde-base/

onde são apresentadas entradas correspondentes ao KDE-4.2, logo, presumo que este esteja instalado.

Será que alguém poderia dar uma ajuda?

Cumps!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Boas.

Sugiro a leitura do Guia do KDE4.

Se tiver alguma dúvida, e não tiver resposta aqui, tente o Desktop Forum ou o canal irc #gentoo-kde da rede freenode.

----------

